# *** A Funtabulous Whip of Lavender ***



## Princesa Livia (Feb 20, 2009)

Here's a look I made using my newest MAC acquisition: *Lavender Whip* cremesheen lipstick! - this is a look inspired by the Hello Kitty collection.. which I am still waiting for here in the UK 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





well anyway, hope you like my look! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








I used... (all MAC unless otherwise stated)

FACE:
Olay Total Effects 7x
L'oreal* True Match* Foundation in W3
*Emote* blush to contour
*Sweetness *blush on apples
*Petalpoint* blush on apples
*MSF Natural* in Medium

EYES:
*Soft Ochre *Paint Pot above lid
*Blackground* Paint Pot on lid
*Vanilla* e/s as brow highlight + eyebag area
*Cloudbound* e/s on middle of brow highlight
*Spiced Chocolate* on lid
*Cork* e/s on crease
*Pandamonium* e/s on outer crease + outer v + outer 1/3 lower lash line
17 *Viva Diva* e/s on lower lash line
*Blacktrack* Fluidline on upper lash line
Max Factor *Masterpiece* Mascara

LIPS:
*Lavender Whip* l/s
*Funtabulous* Dazzleglass

TOOLS:
*217, 272, 224, 266, Bourjois Smokey eye brush, 187, 109, 116, Shu Uemura Lash Curler*






















and making a face...





heheh... What do you think? ♥

CC and comments appreciated as always


----------



## joey444 (Feb 20, 2009)

Ooohh, how pretty!  It's so sparkly.  There is no way I can pull that look off but it looks great on you!


----------



## 06290714 (Feb 20, 2009)

gorgeous skin! i could never pull this off so kudos to you!


----------



## enigmaticpheo (Feb 20, 2009)

^what she said! it looks fantastic on you!


----------



## Khalia25 (Feb 20, 2009)

Omg, you look like a doll! This is "fantabulous," indeed!!


----------



## browneyedbaby (Feb 20, 2009)

Very pretty!


----------



## minni4bebe (Feb 20, 2009)

You're so pretty!


----------



## nunu (Feb 20, 2009)

Gorgeous!


----------



## lushious_lips (Feb 20, 2009)

Beautiful... (BTW your hair color is gorgeous, what shade is it).


----------



## kimmy (Feb 20, 2009)

you are adorable! i love this lip colour.


----------



## fintia (Feb 20, 2009)

You look so cute


----------



## Blushbaby (Feb 20, 2009)

Perfect application ..you have lovely skin and your lips look fab!


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 20, 2009)

Absolutley Stunning!!!! Love it!!!!


----------



## jen77 (Feb 20, 2009)

This looks great on you!


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 20, 2009)

I love this.  On every level - you look GORGEOUS.


----------



## coachkitten (Feb 20, 2009)

What an adorable look!  You are so pretty and I love the lip combo!!


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Feb 21, 2009)

so pretty!!!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 21, 2009)

perfect like a friggin doll or something


----------



## cupcake_x (Feb 21, 2009)

So cute!! I love the lips.


----------



## jollystuikie (Feb 21, 2009)

it looks fantastic on you! love it.


----------



## Susanne (Feb 21, 2009)

Very pretty!!


----------



## t_doll (Feb 21, 2009)

You make me want Lavender Whip sooo bad! I passed on it because I know I'd look ridiculous in purple lipstick, but it looks like we have the same skintone, so I'm going to take the plunge and give it a try


----------



## LatinaRose (Feb 21, 2009)

Oooh pretty!


----------



## Margolicious (Feb 22, 2009)

everything about your look is perfect (your skin is flawless, the mu application is incredible)! you are very pretty! this is a great look for you


----------



## Princesa Livia (Feb 22, 2009)

Thank you guys! You're all very sweet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 These comments are very encouraging.. I feel flattered


----------



## christineeee_ (Feb 22, 2009)

LW looks great on u!


----------



## ladyJ (Feb 27, 2009)

I am so jealous! I wish I could rock those lips like you. I really wanted to love LW.


----------



## Arshia (Feb 27, 2009)

u look liek a dolll!! sooo pretty and gorgeous! amazing! i cant stop looking at the pictures! lol


----------



## AliVix1 (Feb 27, 2009)

this look is so cute! i wish i could pull that lip off!


----------



## boba (Feb 27, 2009)

You have the cutest face. you remind me of a doll.


----------



## aziza (Feb 27, 2009)

Lovely! The lips are so cute on you!


----------



## AmandDUR (Feb 27, 2009)

love the lip comob. hot!


----------



## amberenees (Feb 27, 2009)

given Dollies a run for their money!!!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Feb 28, 2009)

You are such a doll!


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Feb 28, 2009)

Gorgeous Everything About It!


----------

